# Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

Redaktionell


*Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?​**Kann der Durchbruch bei der künstlichen Aufzucht der Aale gelingen? Das Futter für die Larven war bisher in Europa das Problem. Nun scheint man sich Lösungen anzunähern. Ob das hilft, Verluste unter anderem durch Wasserkraftförderung und Prädatorenschutz (Kormoran) im natürlichen Bestand auszugleichen, dürfte dennoch fraglich sein.*

Am 09. 10. 2017 strahlte 3Sat im Rahmen der Sendung nano einen Bericht zur Aalzucht aus.

Das Thünen Institut will nun nach der schon lange bekannten Möglichkeit, Aale künstlich zum ablaichen gebracht zu haben (Japan seit 1980, der japanische Aal wird auch bereits erfolgreich gefüttert), Niederlande (Rundstrombecken) und Italien (Uni Bologna) einen Weg finden, eine künstliche Speisefischproduktion vom Ei bis zum adulten Fisch durch Fortschritte bei der bisher fast unmöglichen Fütterung der Aallarven hin zu bekommen. 

Man hätte bereits bei ersten Fütterungsversuchen Aallarven bis zu 23 Tage überleben lassen können.

Direkt zum Video:
*Gefährdeter Aal
Forscher wollen den beliebten Speisefisch jetzt züchten*




Ob es da nun signifikante Fortschritte gibt gegenüber Japan, Niederlande und Italien, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Selbstverständlich wurde im Anglerboard auch schon darüber berichtet. 


Das künstliche Ablaichen gelang ja schon in den Niederlanden:
Laichende Aale im Video


Siehe auch zum Thema "Aale aus der Retorte":
Aktuelle Aalpost ist online

Daraus direkt der Artikel, in dem auch auf Japan, Niederlande und Italien hingewiesen wird:
http://www.aalversandstelle-dfv.de/aalpost/aalpost2014.pdf

Und noch früher (2010) wurde bereits im Anglerboard auf die Erfolge in Japan hingewiesen:
Man kann Aale doch züchten!

Ob das mit dem Video hier wieder eine der "üblichen" PR-Maßnahmen von Thünen ist, um den Geldstrom zu erhalten, oder welche konkreten Erfolge sich nun da wirklich einstellen/abzeichnen, kann ich nicht beurteilen. 

Dass die künstliche Speiseaalproduktion Druck von den natürlichen Aalbeständen nehmen könnte, ist unbestritten.

Dass die wirklichen Gefahren für Aale wo ganz anders liegen (Wasserkraftförderung, Prädatorenschutz (Kormoran etc.)) ist auch klar. 

Auch da hat 3Sat mit nano schon eine Sendung gemacht dazu, was die Aale wirklich bedroht:
*Blutiger Hindernislauf
Viele Aale sterben auf ihrerer Wanderung durch Kraftwerksturbinen*


http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=65935


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kochtopf (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*

Sehr spannend! Kaum motze ich kommt so ein Bericht ))
Man könnte damit ja sowohl Speise- als auch Besatzfische produzieren und die genetische Vielfalt durch gezielte Wildfänge erhalten... klingt vielversprechend! Hoffentlich entpuppt es sich nicht als "Kalte-Fusion- Windei"


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*

Ich würde es mir auch sehr wünschen. Kann mittlerweile schon gar nicht mehr guten Gewissens einen Aal entnehmen wenn man das alles so liest...


----------



## Laichzeit (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*

Hoffentlich nicht. Das wäre eine weitere Wanderfischart an der künstlichen Lebensader. Solange sich der Aal aus eigener Kraft und Besatz aus Wildfang halten kann, sollte alles daran gesetzt werden, dass es so bleibt.
Die künstliche Nachzucht untergräbt unsere Forderungen an die Verursacher des Aalrückgangs.
Ohne Besatz ist die Verbesserung der Lebensbedingungen (Wasserkraft, Kormoran, Gewässergüte, Fischerei) die einzige Möglichkeit zum Aalschutz.
Mit vom Ei an künstlich aufgezogen Aalen kann man sich von diesen Pflichten "freikaufen", da die Nachzucht den Lebensabschnitt im Meer und die Elterntierhaltung eine natürliche Abwanderung aus dem Süßwasser ersetzen könnte.

Besatz und künstliche Nachzucht von seltenen Arten sollte nur zur Wiedereinführung oder zum Schutz vor dem unmittelbaren Aussterben eingesetzt werden. Ansonsten täuscht das Vorkommen von Besatzfischen über den schlechten Gewässerzustand und die eigentlichen Probleme hinweg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*

Habe nicht umsonst (hoffe ich) das zweite Video mit angehängt und sehe das auch eher skeptisch..


----------



## Kochtopf (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*

Naja, bis 2035 (?) Sollen nur noch erneuerbare Energiequellen genutzt werden; das Projekt hat so eine Strahlkraft in der Bevölkerung dass keine zukünftige Regierung das anpacken wird... und ohne Wasserkraft sieht es eng aus das zu schaffen - insofern lieber künstlich gezogene Aale als gar keine mehr-  das ist letzten Endes die Konsequenz daraus. Man kann mahnen, aufklären und motzen aber ich bin fest von überzeugt dass es nix ändern wird, da Naturschutz an der Wasseroberfläche aufhört.


----------



## Nordan (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht. Das wäre eine weitere Wanderfischart an der künstlichen Lebensader. Solange sich der Aal aus eigener Kraft und Besatz aus Wildfang halten kann, sollte alles daran gesetzt werden, dass es so bleibt.



Das is ja der Gag.Kann er nicht.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habe nicht umsonst (hoffe ich) das zweite Video mit angehängt und sehe das auch eher skeptisch..



Hast ne PN von mir...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*



Nordan schrieb:


> Das is ja der Gag.Kann er nicht.


Wenn aber eine solche Zucht kommt, wird schon gar nicht mehr versucht, Flüsse durchgängig zu machen für Aale (und andere Fische).

Oder den für unsere Kulturlandschaften eben sehr einseitig-extremistischen Räuber- und Schädlingsschutz von NABU und Konsorten zu Gunsten einer breiteren Sicht auch auf das Leben unter Wasser (und das nicht nur als Kormoranfutter wie beim NABU) überdenken...

Wenn der Staat Möglichkeiten sieht, seiner Pflicht für saubere, fischreiche Gewässer nachzukommen zu entkommen, wird er es auch tun. 

Vor allem wenn gleichzeitig ja scheinbar "wichtigere" Dinge wie "grüner" Strom eher auf der Tagesordnung stehen..

Da sehe ich schon Probleme. Da Politik da ja abseits des Faktischen wandelt, kommen da auch eher viele weitere Angelverbote auf Aal, statt diese grundlegenden Probleme anzugehen. 

Da würd ich selbst als Schwabe (fast) drauf wetten....

Siehe auch (im Meer kommts schon):
Vorschlag für eine VERORDNUNG DES EU-RATES, u. a. Einbindung der Angler zur Fischerei


----------



## Franz_16 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*



> Hoffentlich nicht. Das wäre eine weitere Wanderfischart an der künstlichen Lebensader. Solange sich der Aal aus eigener Kraft und Besatz aus Wildfang halten kann, sollte alles daran gesetzt werden, dass es so bleibt.
> Die künstliche Nachzucht untergräbt unsere Forderungen an die Verursacher des Aalrückgangs.



Dachte im ersten Moment auch das wäre ja toll wenn das klappt. Aber wenn man das mal weiterdenkt stößt man tatsächlich irgendwann auf deine Argumentation #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht. Das wäre eine weitere Wanderfischart an der künstlichen Lebensader. Solange sich der Aal aus eigener Kraft und Besatz aus Wildfang halten kann, sollte alles daran gesetzt werden, dass es so bleibt.
> Die künstliche Nachzucht untergräbt unsere Forderungen an die Verursacher des Aalrückgangs.
> Ohne Besatz ist die Verbesserung der Lebensbedingungen (Wasserkraft, Kormoran, Gewässergüte, Fischerei) die einzige Möglichkeit zum Aalschutz.
> Mit vom Ei an künstlich aufgezogen Aalen kann man sich von diesen Pflichten "freikaufen", da die Nachzucht den Lebensabschnitt im Meer und die Elterntierhaltung eine natürliche Abwanderung aus dem Süßwasser ersetzen könnte.
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn aber eine solche Zucht kommt, wird schon gar nicht mehr versucht, Flüsse durchgängig zu machen für Aale (und andere Fische).
> 
> Oder den für unsere Kulturlandschaften eben sehr einseitig-extremistischen Räuber- und Schädlingsschutz von NABU und Konsorten zu Gunsten einer breiteren Sicht auch auf das Leben unter Wasser (und das nicht nur als Kormoranfutter wie beim NABU) überdenken...
> 
> ...





Franz_16 schrieb:


> Dachte im ersten Moment auch das wäre ja toll wenn das klappt. Aber wenn man das mal weiterdenkt stößt man tatsächlich irgendwann auf deine Argumentation #6






*Für den Staat wäre das ja ne "gute" Lösung mit Aalzucht/mast, damit sie nicht ernsthaft ran müssten, um die Gewässer zu verbessern:*
> Angler als Sündenbock mit Verboten überziehen
> "Wissenschaft" als "Feigenblatt" weiter Kohle hinterherschmeissen
> Weiter Wasserkraft als "grünen" Strom fördern und nach aussen gut dastehen  können
> Sich nicht mit den einseitig-extremistischen Vogelschützern wg. Kormoran etc. anlegen müssen

Ausser Aalen, Anglern und Fischern gewinnen also quasi alle...


----------



## Kleiner-Andre (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*

Leute... das Problem ist... (und das wisst ihr alle) dem Großteil der Wasserkraftwerkbetreiber sind die Aale egal und bevor wirklich akribisch daran gearbeitet wird das der Aalbestand sich wieder erholen kann wird es so oder so "zu spät" sein


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die künstliche Nachzucht untergräbt unsere Forderungen an die Verursacher des Aalrückgangs.



Die künstliche Nachzucht, oder in dem Fall, die künstliche Aufzucht hin zum adulten Tier, ist in allererster Linie mal eine Lizenz zum Gelddrucken, nicht mehr, nicht weniger, dass dürfte auch allen Beteiligten klar sein.

Inwieweit diese künstlich erbrüteten Tiere überhaupt erfolgreich an einer wie auch immer gearteten Laichwanderung teilnehmen können, dürfte in den Sternen stehen.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*

vermarkten als Räucheraal ist allemal lohnenswert zu den abkassierten Forschungsgeldern dazu bei ab 40 Euro/kg aufwärts ;.)

Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denken würde ;-))


----------



## willmalwassagen (10. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*

Nicht ganz am Thema aber nahe dran folgendes.
Kühlwasserpumpen  für Kohle-Gaskraftwerke oder AKW benötigen bis zu 40m/3 Waser pro Sekunde für den Dampf/Kühlkreislauf. Da werden dann pro Jahr ca. 2 Millionen Fische unter 2 cm getötet. Ca.2 Millionen Fische aller Größen gehen durch den ersten Rechen und werden teilweise verletzt und getötet. zum Beispiel in Philipsburg wurden an einem Block ca. 800 Flußmeeraugen pro Jahr getötet. Vortrag und Daten dazu  waren von der Fischereiforschungsstelle Langenargen beim Vortrag im November 2016 in Stuttgart.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*

2 Mio. Fische? 
und???
Bestenfalls Kolletaralschaden für unser "grünen" Freunde und deren schwarzem Juniorpartner in B-W als parlamentarischer Arm der spendensammelnden Vogelschutzindustrie um den NABU:
Erst wenn Kormorane nix mehr zu fressen finden, werden die überlegen, zu handeln...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Dachte im ersten Moment auch das wäre ja toll wenn das klappt. Aber wenn man das mal weiterdenkt stößt man tatsächlich irgendwann auf deine Argumentation #6




Sehe ich nicht. Lachse lassen sich auch künstlich vermehren und trotzdem wird die natürliche Vermehrung mit viel Geld gefördert.

Bedenkt, dass es anscheinend noch nicht eine wirklich funktionierende Abwanderungsmöglichkeit beim Aal bei Wasserkraftwerken gibt.


----------



## Bener (14. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*

Toll wenns klappt!

Aber mein erstes Bedenken ist: Wissen die Nachzuchten, wo sie zum Vermehren hinwandern müssen?

Ist das Genetik? Oder gelernt?

Denn sonst ist jede Nachzucht für den Bestandserhalt nur insoweit nützlich, dass sie den natürlichen Bestand entlastet...

aber was mach ich jetzt als Angler? Ich kann dem aal ja nicht ansehen, ob er einen Nachzucht ist oder ein Naturbursche. Letzteren würde ich dann zurücksetzen, ersteren entnehmen...


Hmpf...


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*



Bener schrieb:


> Toll wenns klappt!
> 
> Aber mein erstes Bedenken ist: Wissen die Nachzuchten, wo sie zum Vermehren hinwandern müssen?
> 
> ...




zu deiener frage 
 1. gezüchtete aale eignen sich nur zur mast und zum besatz in geschlossenen systemen .alles andere wäre faunenverfälschung siehe genetischen unterschied zuchtlachs /wildlachs


zum zweiten lässt sich so ein zuchttier mühelos und nachhaltig per tätowierten nummern oder farb  code kennzeichnen und der züchter zurückverfolgen 



zum 2.


----------



## thanatos (25. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*

sehe in dem Projekt wenig Sinn den Aalbestand zu retten ,eher ein neues zur Mast entwickeltes Käfigtier .Zur Vermehrungsvorbereitung braucht der Aal die Wanderung zu seiner " Kinderstube " wenn man das in der Kunstzucht unterbindet ist es irgend wann verloren .
 So nun muß ich mal vom Fischen zum vögeln wechseln .(habe da mehr Erfahrung ).Als Betreiber eines bunten Hühnerhofes , Hühner die von Glucken aufgezogen sind werden auch immer brüten - mehrmals im Jahr -
 ist der Eierproduktion nicht grad förderlich ,habe aber auch Hühner von Geflügelzuchtbetrieben die legen immer fleißig aber Brüten nie Glucken gehabe verschwindet meist nach wenigen Tagen wieder , ist ihnen einfach verloren  gegangen .
 Denke das wird bei den Aalen dann ähnlich ablaufen - sie werden ihre Natürlichkeit verlieren.


----------



## boot (25. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*

Ich denke nicht das es dem Wildbestand helfen würde, da ja der  natürliche trieb zur Fortpflanzung verloren geht.

Das Problem sollte an den Eiern gepackt werden so das sich der natürliche Bestand erholen kann.


----------



## D3rFabi (25. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*



thanatos schrieb:


> (...)
> Denke das wird bei den Aalen dann ähnlich ablaufen - sie werden ihre Natürlichkeit verlieren.



Du vergleichst da äpfel mit birnen - oder eben hühner mit aalen. Das haushuhn, mit dem du zu tun hast, hat ein paar jahrtausende  kultivierungs-und zuchtpraxis hinter sich. die hat der aal nicht. 
der  wandertrieb bei den adulten aalen ist genetisch abgesichert und nicht etwa  angelernt - wie auch, wo sie die reise (zurück) in die sargassosee nur 1  mal vollziehen. untersuchungen, die im atlantik an laichreifen aalen  durchgeführt wurden, haben gezeigt, dass diese adulten tiere gänzlich  andere fortbewegungmuster aufweisen als der leptocephalus.

die forschung an diesen tieren ist im übrigen unfassbar zeit-und kostenintensiv. hier arbeiten leider verhältnismäßig wenige menschen mit einem teilweise riesigen aufwand seit jahren an projekten, deren erkenntnisse dann publiziert werden und für jeden, der daran interessiert ist, einzusehen sind. wenn dies mehr leute (vor allem die, die hier im forum am lautesten gegen gewisse institute hetzen) machen würden, würde diese diskussion hier sehr davon profitieren.

grüße


----------



## thanatos (26. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*

na hab noch mal alle Beiträge gelesen - wo hat jemand gegen Forschungsinstitute gehetzt ;+
 Jede Forschung ist nun mal kostenintesiv - und der Erfolg fragwürdig .Sollte die Aalvermehrung gelingen - gut 
 würde in zweiter Linie vielleicht dem Wildaal helfen denn dann würde er wohl nicht mehr so rücksichtslos befischt werden #6
 und mein Vergleich mit den Hühnern - es ist unstreitbar daß
 wenn sie über Generationen in Brutapparaten erbrütet werden selbst nicht mehr brüten ,warum sollte also ein über Generationen in der Tüte gezeugter Aal sich die Mühe der langen Reise über den Atlantik machen #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*



thanatos schrieb:


> würde in zweiter Linie vielleicht dem Wildaal helfen denn dann würde er wohl nicht mehr so rücksichtslos befischt werden


Glasaal darf je selbst jetzt beim Aalfangverbot der EU gefangen werden - das gilt erst ab 12 cm.

Und die Kriminellen werden weiterhin Asien beliefern, da wäre der kleine Zuchtglasaal viel zu teuer für die Marge..


----------



## BERND2000 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*

Was wird geschehen wenn man Aale günstig und massenhaft züchten kann?

 1. Der unbedingte Erhalt der Wildfischpopulation erscheint dann nicht mehr so wichtig.
 Auch könnten dann Nationen meinen eigene Wege zu gehen, anstatt gemeinsam nach Lösungen zu suchen.

 2.Der Preis für Aal könnte sinken und auch das Interesse in der Öffentlichkeit, für den Aal.
 So wie eben der Lachs heute ein billiger Fisch ist und eben nichts besonderes.
 So wird ein Wildlachs aus Projekten wohl oft mehr als 1000€ gekostet haben, der als Mastfisch kaum 50€ Wert ist.


 3. Der Handel mit Zuchtaalen jeglicher Art würde International wohl Zunehmen und günstigere Glasaale aus Wildfängen  würde man wohl versuchen da heimlich unterzumischen.
 So wie man heute halt Wilden Kaviar als Produkt aus Aquakultur handelt. 

 4. Der Fang vom Aal könnte komplett verboten werden um Zuchtaal zu fördern und zu hoffen das die Wildfischbestände sich erholen.
 Der Bevölkerung wäre es egal, so lange Aal weiter im Handel angeboten wird, oder als Besatzfisch angeboten wird.
 Nebeneffekt, man brächte sich auch weniger mit den hohen Schadstoffbelastungen im Fleisch der Aale beschäftigen und könnte auch hier einfach wegsehen.

 5.So wie bei den Schadstoffen, müsste man sich auch weniger mit der Wasserkraft oder mit der Durchwanderungsmöglichkeit der Flüsse und auch der Kormoranproblematik oder Allgemein den Gründen für den Rückgang der Aale beschäftigen.
 5.a Sollte man gar das Befischen der Wild-Aale verbieten, gäbe es auch keine Fischer oder Angler mehr, die über Rückgänge klagen.

 Kurz die Zucht ergibt eine Möglichkeit den Aal vor der totalen Ausrottung zu bewahren.
 Aber sie erschafft auch viele weitere Probleme für den Wildfisch, welche langfristig zu weiterem Rückgang führen könnten oder werden.

 Eins ist für mich sicher, die Förderung von Aalbesatz zum Auffüllen der Gewässer ist Augenwischerei um sich vor der Problematik etwas tun zu müssen weiter zu drücken.
 Da ist die Durchgängigkeit zu lösen, die man in  der Tat wenigstens zur Hälfte mit Besatz lösen kann.
 Nur wird es kontraproduktiv, wenn es stromab dann ungelöst bleibt
 Aber die Probleme der Verluste durch Kormoran und dem oft hohen Fischereidruck, so wie auch der Schadstoffe bleiben dann weiter bestehen.
 Kormoran Fischer und Angler werden das nutzen und sich der Förderung anpassen, den Besatz wirkt wie eine Subvention diese gar fördernd.
 Ich behaupte mal, schon eine Verringerung des Kormorans um 75% würde für den Aal ungleich mehr bringen als die Aalbesatzförderungen.
 Letzteres bringt eher etwas für Aalfischer, Aalangler und den Handel.

 Aber es ist eben wie immer, all das führt immer mehr weg von naturnaher Nutzung.
 Wir fördern halt die Massentierhaltung, wenn Wir uns außerstande sehen die Natur nachhaltig  zu nutzen.
 Wenn es möglich wird und sich rechnet, wird der echte Zuchtaal aus Aquakultur kommen.
 Das ist halt der Normalzustand der Modernen Welt, in der für zu komplizierte  Wandertieren kein Platz mehr ist.

 Richtiger wäre aber wohl, das Abläufe der Natur für Menschen einfach zu kompliziert sind um sie zu erhalten, zu nutzen und auszubauen.
 Für den doofen Menschen ist es einfacher, Lachse selbst zu vermehren in Gefangenschaft zu halten Ihnen das Futter von weit weg zu holen und dann die Fische dahin zu liefern wo sie sonst fett hingeschwommen wären.
 Aber das war sicher zu billig....das sollte schon Wert haben um es zu schützen.
 Erstaunlich das so etwas einfacher ist, wenn der Mensch meint intelligent zu sein und nachhaltig handeln zu können.:q

 Also ich bin nicht vernünftig oder intelligent, es reicht gerade mal für solche selbstkritischen Betrachtungen, wie dumm Menschen doch handeln.|gutenach


----------



## hans albers (26. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*

gut geschrieben...


vielleicht sollte man auch 
in der heutigen zeit und dem bestand (bzw. kaum mehr vorhanden)
über den unsinn/sinn des "besetzen" nachdenken.

bestimmt auch kein unwichtiger faktor.


----------



## Bratfischangler (26. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*

Ironie an! Man sollte auch weiterhin, oberhalb von Wasserkraftwerken Aal & Salmoniden in Entwässerungsgräben besetzen, Gewässerwarte die dieses Unterstützen finde ich voll gut! Ironie aus!


----------



## Ørret (26. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*

Kann deine Ironie nachvollziehen Bratfisch....sowas nennen Fachleute "politischer Besatz";+


----------



## BERND2000 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*



Ørret schrieb:


> Kann deine Ironie nachvollziehen Bratfisch....sowas nennen Fachleute "politischer Besatz";+


Du hast Bratfischangler und seine Zeilen besser verstanden als Du wahrscheinlich dachtest..und dann auch noch den Hintergrund getroffen .

 Denn ich denke nicht das vernünftige Angler wie Bratfisch Ihren Kammerraden das angeln auf Salmoniden untersagen wollte
 Was das Gesetz dann halt verlangen würde.


----------



## Bratfischangler (26. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*

Die Entnahme wäre dann Untersagt. Und? Oberhalb von Wehren macht es doch auch Deiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn Salmoniden auszusetzen. Wenn sie abwandern geht es durch die Turbinen & auf dem Rückweg müssen die Fische da ja auch irgendwie durch / vorbei. Und die natürliche Reproduktion ist gleich null. Nun aber genug davon, da OT.

Beim Aal sehe ich es ähnlich. Beim Abwandern durch die Turbienen sieht es schon übel aus, direkt dahinter wartet der Kormoran auf die verletzten Fische, so z. B. am Inscheder Wehr jedes Jahr zu beobachten, solange es kein Hochwasser gibt. Dann weichen die Schwarzen Flatterviecher auf die umliegenden Gewässer aus.


----------



## angler1996 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*



Bratfischangler schrieb:


> Die Entnahme wäre dann Untersagt. Und? Oberhalb von Wehren macht es doch auch Deiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn Salmoniden auszusetzen. Wenn sie abwandern geht es durch die Turbinen & auf dem Rückweg müssen die Fische da ja auch irgendwie durch / vorbei. Und die natürliche Reproduktion ist gleich null. Nun aber genug davon, da OT.
> 
> Beim Aal sehe ich es ähnlich. Beim Abwandern durch die Turbienen sieht es schon übel aus, direkt dahinter wartet der Kormoran auf die verletzten Fische, so z. B. am Inscheder Wehr jedes Jahr zu beobachten, solange es kein Hochwasser gibt. Dann weichen die Schwarzen Flatterviecher auf die umliegenden Gewässer aus.


 
 Glück Auf!
 Ich sitze hier im Arzgebirg und wenn sich noch ein Aal auf natürlichem Wege bis hier her verirrt, hat er eine lange Reise durch Binnenland.
 Wenn ich den zitierten Beitrag nehme und den mit Bernds Gedanken zu verschwundenen Wissen verknüpfe.
 Warum sammeln wir nicht irgendwo genau dieses Wissen, von Anglern / Gewässerwarten, was weiß ich, wer hier noch alles beobachtend am Wasser unterwegs ist.
 Und z.B. eben genau erkennt , das das örtliche Vorkommen der Kormorane mir dem Abstieg der Aale zusammenfällt.
 Was meint Ihr?
Denk mal drüber nach.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*

mach ruhig Thread dazu auf.

Nur, wen wird das interessieren?

Politik? Bürokratie? Menschenfeindliche Schützer?

Ideologisch festgefahren, interessengeleitet und nicht an Fakten interessiert:

EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant


----------



## angler1996 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mach ruhig Thread dazu auf.
> 
> Nur, wen wird das interessieren?
> 
> ...


 
 Mich und vielleicht noch ein paar andere|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?*

dann Thread dazu aufmachen!!!
Fänd ich gut!!


----------

